# Oxygen Whores



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips for catching carp in rushing water? I'm mainly leaning towards dams. 
I've been suggested a spot in Athens called Whites Mill but I just don't see how I would keep a line down without a 7 ounce lead or something crazy.
I've seen monstrous carp right at the foot of the dam in the rushing water but I just don't see how I would get a hold of them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

For that fast of waater , they are probably not feeding , just enjoying the cooler oxygen enriched water. But maybe casting to the current edges where the fast meets the slack water ? I have fished below big dams on the Ohio river and caught carp in what I thought was fast water....but only the surface was fast, down 10' the current is slower and I could hold with 2 oz. with no problem.


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

Corn under a large bobber works. The stream will pull on the corn a bit but you can still keep it at a decent depth using a bobber. Let it float right past them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve never been there, but from pics I&#8217;ve seen, the water there is not moving all that fast. I&#8217;ve held bottom in much faster water using 1 oz sinkers. There&#8217;s no reason you couldn&#8217;t fish tight to the falls. I grew up fishing for carp in similar water, and we&#8217;d just cast somewhere near where the water fell over and held it there until a carp picked up the bait. It&#8217;s not too difficult. 
I have to ask, what&#8217;s with the ridiculous thread title? At least try to show some maturity.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

To Magis, the water has always been extremely swift each time I've visited there.
I've tried fishing for flatheads there with 5oz no rolls and they still got taken down stream. 

As for the title, I was referring to the carp who are laying under these dams taking in all of that oxygen. 

And as for maturity, lighten up bub. It's just the Internet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Alex_Combs said:


> To Magis, the water has always been extremely swift each time I've visited there.
> I've tried fishing for flatheads there with 5oz no rolls and they still got taken down stream.


The bait has a lot to do with that. Using a small bait for carp, you won't have as much trouble. Same with line diameter.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Crayfish

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Any luck?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Nope. Decided on Lake Logan instead.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

